# Long 460- hydraulics issue



## esharpe (Jul 18, 2010)

Newbie here with a problem!! I have a Long 460 that has been great until yesterday. I am having an issue with the lift. After the tractor gets warm, the lift is real slow (actually coming up in small jumps)....it may take 5-10 mins to raise fully. I have changed the transmission fluid and cleaned the filter. Any suggestions?


----------



## bladerunner3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Check for leaks on the suction side where you cleaned the filter. Also, be sure the type fluid you put in is compatible with the tractor. Might need a heavier fluid in it, to keep it working when the fluid gets warm. I have a 310 with the same problem. Hydraulics have had fresh fluid put in, also a new o ring on lift piston. Works like a dream until tractor has been run hard for a couple hours, then lift stops working. Playing with lift control will get you a quarter inch here and there, and finally it will lift whatever you have on it. I think my pump is bypassing when the fluid gets hot, but for now I'm just putting up with it. Here is a forum where you can find a lot of Long hydraulic troubleshooting info.

YT Site Search


----------

